# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Zeigt her eure Specialized Demo 2011

## maggyrider

Schau wie schoarf... Des is a wauuuhnsinn wia schoarf deis is... Souuu schoarf, da kaunnst aungst greagn  :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkSecret

Sehr schönes Demo

----------


## dh-noob

meins soll mal so aussehen, wenn es denn bald kommt...
am pc von mir etwas bearbeitet (felgen und gabeldecals)

----------


## grisch

> meins soll mal so aussehen, wenn es denn bald kommt...
> am pc von mir etwas bearbeitet (felgen und gabeldecals)


ah ok, ist ganz anders als die anderen  :Smile:  trotzdem viel spass damit!

----------


## muzzLe

> ah ok, ist ganz anders als die anderen  trotzdem viel spass damit!


haha dacht ich mir auch grad  :Big Grin:

----------


## klamsi

> haha dacht ich mir auch grad

  :Yeah That:

----------

